# No skip love for CBS?



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

ABC has the love, but CBS has been lacking for a couple weeks now. Hardly watch NBC, so not sure about that.

In the light of the upcoming auto skip that seems to be being dispensed, wonder if that will also not include CBS.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I get skip on cbs all the time. Local channel issues can cause problems. Especially garbled closed captioning.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

All of the NCIS programs for the last two weeks and Seal Team last night got no love. If you watched those programs and had skip, then I am feeling a little left out.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have two CBS recordings that don't have skip in the last two weeks. Otherwise everything else recorded from CBS is skiptastic.

I think your missing skips are a local phenomenon.

(Didn't somebody post here yesterday about people assuming that if they have a problem, everybody must be having the same problem?)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Prime time for CBS, NBC and ABC haven't failed SM in recent memory. Late night is a different story.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> (Didn't somebody post here yesterday about people assuming that if they have a problem, everybody must be having the same problem?)


You are talking about me. 

I assume that you are also having the same problem with the pop up about using an ad blocker that I am not using on this site. Every time I go from one page to another.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

I remember reading somewhere that only the top 20 viewed stations can activate the skip option. This was even before the "auto skip". I've always noticed that it comes and goes on some shows, even on BBC shown Star Trek 2nd Gen.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> You are talking about me.


No.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> No.


 It was a joke.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Willy92 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that only the top 20 viewed stations can activate the skip option. This was even before the "auto skip". I've always noticed that it comes and goes on some shows, even on BBC shown Star Trek 2nd Gen.


Funny why reruns get them but new episodes don't from time to time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> It was a joke.


Wasn't a factor.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> Funny why reruns get them but new episodes don't from time to time.


For me, the biggest benefit of AutoSkip will be that the box will entirely omit commercials when SkipMode data is present, so I should be quickly retrained to revert to the original Advance/Replay navigation whenever a commercial starts playing - rather than checking for the SkipMode icon when selecting a program for playback.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dnorth12 said:


> All of the NCIS programs for the last two weeks and Seal Team last night got no love.


I had skip for almost all of Seal Team last night, 1 break in the middle of the show didn't have skip.

Otherwise, CBS has been pretty good on skip.


----------



## j4jason83 (Dec 13, 2007)

Same here! Been a few weeks that shows on CBS don’t have Skip. Not sure what the issue is. Shows on ABC and NBC have them. Wish this issue would get fixed soon!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Understanding that TiVo’s SkipMode is dependent on Closed Caption data, I have to wonder if the networks could just tweak their Closed Caption signals in some minor way so as to thwart TiVo SkipMode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Understanding that TiVo's SkipMode is dependent on Closed Caption data, I have to wonder if the networks could just tweak their Closed Caption signals in some minor way so as to thwart TiVo SkipMode.


That would be tough given that skip mode is added after the show is aired.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

j4jason83 said:


> Same here! Been a few weeks that shows on CBS don't have Skip. Not sure what the issue is. Shows on ABC and NBC have them. Wish this issue would get fixed soon!


Last week I recorded 6 shows on CBS. 100% skip mode. The Late Show was all repeats.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> That would be tough given that skip mode is added after the show is aired.


Not sure what you're saying.

That SkipMode goes missing when there's a glitch in a given DVR's Closed Captioning seems to indicate that messing with Closed Captions (by region?) could affect the effectiveness of SkipMode. Minimal to no concern, though; a benefit of TiVo not having the market share to worry the broadcasters enough to bother.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Not sure what you're saying.
> 
> That SkipMode goes missing when there's a glitch in a given DVR's Closed Captioning seems to indicate that messing with Closed Captions (by region?) could affect the effectiveness of SkipMode. Minimal to no concern, though; a benefit of TiVo not having the market share to worry the broadcasters enough to bother.


So, you are suggesting that a station deliberately garble its CC to avoid skip? I smell class action lawsuit. (The bad CC is big garbling, not just a small adjustment.) and vary by region? That is not how any network distribution works.

What I was saying is that the skip is based on what is broadcast. So, even if there is some adjustment to the source CC, skip probably could handle it. The missing skip on local channel basis I've seen has always been with CC that was unreadable.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

One of the few areas broadcasters take seriously is closed captions. Their web sites have a dedicated link for CC problems, with email & mail options. And on the few occasions I've actually contacted one of them, they reply quickly, and seriously. Often with a point person to handle the issue. 

There is no way they f8ck with captions just to mess up SM.


----------



## kazak99 (Feb 10, 2015)

astrohip said:


> One of the few areas broadcasters take seriously is closed captions. Their web sites have a dedicated link for CC problems, with email & mail options. And on the few occasions I've actually contacted one of them, they reply quickly, and seriously. Often with a point person to handle the issue.


Astrohip's advice worked like a charm when I had the same issue with Fox a couple of years ago. I contacted my local Fox affiliate by email and they cleared up the issue with CC very quickly. Here's the thread: Skipmode missing on Fox.

BTW - Thanks again, Astrohip!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I too have no skip on only CBS shows for about two weeks now but all other channels work fine as far as skip.
I contacted Tivo support and they said the usual restart box, repeat guide setup, etc. and I told them I had already tried all of that.
Then the rep said to see what happens over the weekend and if still not working to call back on Monday.
Before I could say OK or anything I hear a click then a dial tone so I guess the rep hung up on me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

KevTech said:


> I too have no skip on only CBS shows for about two weeks now but all other channels work fine as far as skip.
> I contacted Tivo support and they said the usual restart box, repeat guide setup, etc. and I told them I had already tried all of that.
> Then the rep said to see what happens over the weekend and if still not working to call back on Monday.
> Before I could say OK or anything I hear a click then a dial tone so I guess the rep hung up on me.


Did you look at the CC for that channel? I had that problem for months with my local CW channel while everyone else was getting skip on the CW shows.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

kazak99 said:


> Astrohip's advice worked like a charm when I had the same issue with Fox a couple of years ago. I contacted my local Fox affiliate by email and they cleared up the issue with CC very quickly. Here's the thread: Skipmode missing on Fox.
> 
> BTW - Thanks again, Astrohip!


Awesome thread! I may try this myself since SM is really only available on NBC on a consistent basis in my market. Now I'm curious to turn on CC and see CBS and AMC are doing. Thanks Astrohip!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Y'all are welcome. As an avid CC watcher (the joys of being deaf), I've learned the ins & outs over the years.

I just hope the solution is this simple. Good luck!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you look at the CC for that channel?


CC was fine on the recording just no skip available.

4/30 Edit: Tivo called me today to tell me this issue has been escalated as they have had numerous reports about skip missing on CBS shows.


----------

